# My Turtle Store Scam



## Ihsan (Dec 18, 2016)

Good day everyone!

I have a problem and I need some advice. I've got a red foot tortoise from *My Turtle Store* website, and it arrived in a bad shape. I contacted them, they don't replay on weekends, and even through the week they rarely reply. Anyway I told them about the situation and they instructed me to soak her in warm water for 30 minutes everyday. She didn't seem to get better, so I contacted them again but they didn't reply until the next week. they sent me a label and told me to send her back to treat her and send me a replacement. I told them that I don't have a proper container to put her in for shipping, so send me the replacement so I can use the same box, they refused, then they stopped replying at all. I've sent her back to them, and it has been a week now and I hadn't heard anything from them. I sent a billion emails to Robert Moore, the owner, and he didn't bother to reply. So now I don't know what to do, they took my money, my tortoise, and vanished! I haven't seen a worse company, bunch of lairs, scammers, and thieves. 
What would you do if you were in my place?


----------



## mark1 (Dec 18, 2016)

tell your story wherever you can , get their attention , here's another place aside from here that might get it ......... http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=13 .........


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2016)

If they have a Facebook page, tell your story there too. Let them know you're not going to sit idly by and let them take advantage of you.


----------



## wellington (Dec 18, 2016)

And don't stop trying to get ahold of them. 
On another note, you telling them you didn't have a container big enough to ship her back in, so for them to send the replacement first, so you would then have a big enough box, probably made you sound to them like a scammer. There was no way they could trust that you would send the other one back. Now, if they kept your credit card on file, they could have charged you for the replacement, if they didn't receive the first one back. However, no one in their right mind would send the replacement before receiving back the original one. Just keep that in mind for next time.


----------



## Ihsan (Dec 18, 2016)

wellington said:


> And don't stop trying to get ahold of them.
> On another note, you telling them you didn't have a container big enough to ship her back in, so for them to send the replacement first, so you would then have a big enough box, probably made you sound to them like a scammer. There was no way they could trust that you would send the other one back. Now, if they kept your credit card on file, they could have charged you for the replacement, if they didn't receive the first one back. However, no one in their right mind would send the replacement before receiving back the original one. Just keep that in mind for next time.



Well they have my credit card information so they could easily charge me if I didn't send it back.


----------



## wellington (Dec 18, 2016)

Ihsan said:


> Well they have my credit card information so they could easily charge me if I didn't send it back.


Right and I did mention that if they kept the cc info, they could charge you, if it wasn't returned, not everyone does though, keep the info.


----------



## Carol S (Dec 18, 2016)

Call your credit card company as they probably can help you.


----------



## Tom (Dec 18, 2016)

Carol S said:


> Call your credit card company as they probably can help you.


Good advice. This is one reason I like to pay for things with a credit card. Gives the customer a lot of power should a seller go AWOL.

I would follow all of the other poster's advice too about reporting this info on every social media site as well as their FB page. If they don't like it, then they should darn well answer their paying customer.


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 18, 2016)

I got pancake 10years ago. It died in a week. Told the man I got them from I was taking back the credit card charges. I had a new one in the mail in a week. They hate credit cards. Lol. Good luck.


----------



## deadheadvet (Dec 18, 2016)

Having dealt with the general public a long time, there are always to sides to any story. We have only heard 1 side. Unless you have proof of the tortoise being very sick, your word only. I as a business would not ship you a replacement just because you said so.You are not dealing with Amazon. They offered to take the tortoise back, you elected not to do that. I have nothing vested with the company in question. Best advice is to send the tortoise back, request a refund or keep the tortoise and see what happens.


----------



## Big Charlie (Dec 18, 2016)

deadheadvet said:


> Having dealt with the general public a long time, there are always to sides to any story. We have only heard 1 side. Unless you have proof of the tortoise being very sick, your word only. I as a business would not ship you a replacement just because you said so.You are not dealing with Amazon. They offered to take the tortoise back, you elected not to do that. I have nothing vested with the company in question. Best advice is to send the tortoise back, request a refund or keep the tortoise and see what happens.


OP did send the tortoise back. He hasn't received a refund or a replacement. He isn't getting any responses to his emails.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 18, 2016)

I put a like on Big Charlie's last post because I like Big Charle helping to keep us on track. I typically always save shipping containers for this very reason. Good luck to you. 
Check also the kingsnake classified section for a feedback area and voice your experience there.


----------



## Big Charlie (Dec 18, 2016)

I think a week may not be enough time. Did you send it back with tracking? Do you have proof the seller has received it? Has the tortoise been in the seller's possession for a week, or has it been a week since you sent it? This time of year, people are busier and may take longer to respond. I think the seller could work on his communication skills but it is too soon to determine that he is trying to scam you. I would probably give him 2 or 3 weeks from the time he received it back.


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 18, 2016)

deadheadvet said:


> Having dealt with the general public a long time, there are always to sides to any story. We have only heard 1 side. Unless you have proof of the tortoise being very sick, your word only. I as a business would not ship you a replacement just because you said so.You are not dealing with Amazon. They offered to take the tortoise back, you elected not to do that. I have nothing vested with the company in question. Best advice is to send the tortoise back, request a refund or keep the tortoise and see what happens.


I had proof and took the cakes to the doctor the day I got them. My vet.Said one will be fine and the other I don't know. The cake couldn't use his back legs and had mbd. He died at the doctors. I have never named this person because he sent me another. He is still with me. He also was under weight and and very skinny, like the pair I bought from him. That was a long time ago. He made good, I would never buy from him because it cost me tons of money and 8 mos. To get them where they should be. I advise anyone looking for them to take your time, try to buy them from someone you follow for a while or get a referral from who's been on here real long time. I've been helped here many, many times. After 10 years, I think I got it. Hope this works out for.You.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2016)

I think the OP is upset because he gets no response from the seller.


----------



## Ehaley (Dec 19, 2016)

Not to state the obvious but did you try calling them instead of emails. Get someone live right then and there?
My Turtle Store
Phone, (727) 847-5955 · Address. 6821 Industrial Ave; Port Richey, Florida


----------



## Ehaley (Dec 19, 2016)

OP apparently you are not the first..

http://m.ripoffreport.com/r/my-turt...-their-products-new-port-richy-florid-1258419

http://m.ripoffreport.com/r/turtles...rs-red-eared-sliders-pet-aquatic-turtl-417390


----------



## Shaif (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi.

First off, I'm so sorry about your tort. It's very hard to have a sick one. 

I also got a sick baby from the same store. In the end of August, I bought a baby Greek from mytortoisestore.com (same as myturtlestore.com) and he has been sick from the day of arrival.

When I called the store, they told me they soak the babies "maybe once or twice a week." The person I spoke to on the phone also said they are kept at "normal air" moisture. 

It's been a long time and a lot of frustration for me. It's very hard to see my little guy suffer-- and I truly have been following the care sheets here. He is kept warm and moist at all times, but he doesn't grow and only eats (occasionally) if I place him in his bowl. I have healthy babies from breeders on this site, and the difference since day 1 is shocking.

I am not so interested in getting my money back, and I love my Zeus and will continue to do everything in my power to make him comfortable. But I think enough torts have been hurt--

I have sent Tom's, Hermanni Chris's, and Gary Bright's care sheets to the store in Florida. I will never support the store, and will continue to tell my story to whoever might listen.

I actually agree with Deadhead Vet; this is just my story. But if many of us have the same issue, it's a problem. I've considered asking moderators to make some type of list regarding sick hatchlings and where they came from. We could send education to the stores. Maybe help a few babies along the way.

As far as emails to Mr. Moore, he has never responded to me.


----------



## mark1 (Dec 19, 2016)

based on the fact elisabeth clark is the "president" of this place , i have to think this is the same place just a different name ? in hindsight you probably should have kept the tortoise , maybe give the credit card thing a try .......

https://www.bbb.org/west-florida/business-reviews/pet-stores/turtle-shack-in-port-richey-fl-90012118

*Turtle Shack*

*Factors that affect the rating for Turtle Shack include:*



*46 complaints filed against business*
*Failure to respond to 43 complaints filed against business.*
*Business has failed to resolve underlying cause(s) of a pattern of complaints.*


----------



## Kaliman1962 (Dec 20, 2016)

you know, i never thought about it, but i got 2 redfoot babies from them, they both died within 3 weeks.
my wife blamed me, but i bet it wasn't me


----------



## Markw84 (Dec 20, 2016)

Out of curiosity I checked out their website. Here is a picture from their website showing some of the juvenile tortoises they have for sale. All show pyramiding, and the sulcate is so bad, they have a hand covering the top of the shell !!... No other tortoise on their website is being held that way. If that is not blatant deception....


----------



## Neal (Dec 20, 2016)

Markw84 said:


> Out of curiosity I checked out their website. Here is a picture from their website showing some of the juvenile tortoises they have for sale. All show pyramiding, and the sulcate is so bad, they have a hand covering the top of the shell !!... No other tortoise on their website is being held that way. If that is not blatant deception....
> 
> View attachment 195264



Lol, that's such an odd picture.


----------



## Tom (Dec 20, 2016)

mark1 said:


> based on the fact elisabeth clark is the "president" of this place , i have to think this is the same place just a different name ? in hindsight you probably should have kept the tortoise , maybe give the credit card thing a try .......
> 
> https://www.bbb.org/west-florida/business-reviews/pet-stores/turtle-shack-in-port-richey-fl-90012118
> 
> ...



Mark, The OP's post is about "The Turtle Store". You've posted info about "The Turtle Shack". I just want to make sure that nobody, including me, is confused by the similar titles and bad reputations here.


----------



## Markw84 (Dec 20, 2016)

Tom said:


> Mark, The OP's post is about "The Turtle Store". You've posted info about "The Turtle Shack". I just want to make sure that nobody, including me, is confused by the similar titles and bad reputations here.


Tom

Here's the top of that very picture. If you scroll down on that page, you will see the images I posted before...

Sorry, just read more and see you are talking to the other Mark.!!!!

However, Tom, If you type in the website turtleshack.com - it directs you to the My Turtle Store website.


----------



## Tom (Dec 20, 2016)

Markw84 said:


> However, Tom, If you type in the website turtleshack.com - it directs you to the My Turtle Store website.



So it is the same business?

That would make sense since they both seem to get the same comments.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 20, 2016)

From what everyone is reporting,It sounds like it probably wasn't you.


----------



## Ihsan (Dec 21, 2016)

Well I've threatened to expose them on all social media networks, I started on Twitter, and the next thing I know I've received a refund!


----------



## Shaif (Dec 21, 2016)

Yes, both Marks are correct. It's the same store. I just watched a sad Utube clip of a father and young boy receiving a dead turtle from them. 

That part makes me angry. Little kids are buying these animals and getting cheated.


----------



## TerrapinStation (Dec 21, 2016)

Ihsan said:


> Well I've threatened to expose them on all social media networks, I started on Twitter, and the next thing I know I've received a refund!



Its a shame that that is the only thing that got a response.......


----------



## dcabrera86 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hello, I believe I may have been scammed by these people. It was a simple bait and switch. I ordered grade A Mississippi and ouachita map turtles, one boy and one girl of each. I paid just over $50 for the turtles, then spent another $40 on 1-2 day shipping. 

So 2 days later when I'm expecting my turtles to arrive, seeing as that's was what I paid for, yet nothing. toward 5pm of that day I receive a call from Mr. Moore. He informs me that they do not have the map turtles I ordered in stock, but they could offer me another turtle (or b grade map turtles) of equal or lesser value or I could wait 4 weeks for more map turtles to arrive at his store. I tell him I can wait if he can refund my shipping seeing as I ordered 1-2 day shipping and it has been 1-2 days already. He refused and offered a refund. I accepted.

3 weeks later still no refund. I called them to make sure it had gone through. Mr. Moore answered the phone and informed me that my ordered was canceled three weeks ago and I should have received a refund. I told him I didn't, he said he would have to check with billing. Then I thought he put me on hold but be hung up and didn't answer when I called back. 

So my wife tells me it doesn't matter just order another 2 pair of the b grade map turtles. So I did while I waited my refund of the first turtles. I figured maybe I should pay for the "ship out today" option with the 1-2 day shipping option and I could get them before the weekend (this was a wednesday). It is now Sunday and no turtles and no refund and no answer at the turtle store when I call. I'm so pissed now.

so all in all if they dont have your turtles in stock dont buy more thinking you will receive your refund and the other turtles lmfao. 

DO NOT PAY FOR EXTRA SHIPPING TO GET YOUR TURTLE SOONER. YOU WILL NOT GET IT ANY SOONER AND YOU WILL HAVE JUST WASTED MONEY.


----------



## Tortoisefanatic88 (Jun 24, 2018)

This place sounds like a nightmare from all the terrible reviews and should not be operating. Worst part is it sounds like they don’t have a clue about animals or how to properly care for them [emoji35]


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 25, 2018)

I ordered one slider and know a few others who have from myturtlestore.com One thing I've noticed is it doesn't matter whether you order a Red ear slider, a Yellow belly slider, or a Cumberland slider, your going to receive the exact same turtle, an intergrade of two or all three.


----------



## Krazyturtlelady (Jul 13, 2018)

If they continually ignored you that is just bad customer service. It also comes across as a lack of concern for the tortoise. If someone is selling any animal on a business level they should be held to higher standards. Its not like returning a piece of clothing!


----------

